# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Humour] Linux ? C’est pourri !

## 19cmos83

> *Linux*  *?** Cest pourri !*
> 
> 
> _April 21st, 2006_
> 
> Depuis hier soir, je joue  ce petit jeux assez drle. Je demande aux gens : Pourquoi cest pourri Linux ?
> 
> La plupart du temps la rponse est une question : Hein ? Linux cest pourri ? Sous entendu, comment TOI peux tu poser une telle question ?
> 
> ...


_
A vous ... et  vos excuses ..._

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Linux cest pourri, parce que je ne connais pas.  ::oops::

----------


## Ubiquit

Linux c'est pourri la preuve c'est gratuit.

----------


## Vespasien

Linux c'est pourri, sinon il serait dj install.

Linux c'est pourri, c'est un truc de communistes.

Linux c'est pourri,  se paramtres avec des fichiers textes.

_Evidement, ces propos sont authentiques mais je prserve l'anonymat des auteurs (quoique la seconde doit tre de Bill)_

----------


## Graffito

Linux, c'est pourri parce que le mme excutable ne fonctionne pas d'une distribution  l'autre et souvent d'une version  une autre (constatation de bonne foi, malheuresement  ::cry:: ).

----------


## nicB

Linux c'est pourri car sa communaut fait ch... le monde.  ::P:

----------


## droggo

Geo,



> Linux, c'est pourri parce que le mme excutable ne fonctionne pas d'une distribution  l'autre et souvent d'une version  une autre (constatation de bonne foi, malheuresement ).


+1

Et Linux, c'est pourri parce que je le dit.  ::):

----------


## Vespasien

Si l'excutable ne fonctionne pas d'une version a l'autre c'est un problme de dpendance de bibliothque. L'objet du post est de dnoncer les arguments les plus fallacieux, la mauvaise foi. 
Exemple:
*Linux c'est pourri, ma tatie elle pourrait pas l'utiliser.*
_Sous entendu que l'auteur de la phrase non plus mais il prfre parler de sa tatie encore plus mauvaise que lui. Ainsi, il n'a pas a dmontrer son propre niveau d'incomptence._

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri par ce que c'est pas moi qui l'ai programm. 
Linux c'est pourri car on ne peut pas l'acheter dans des magasins
Linux c'est pourri car il n'y a pas de jeu 

(Les deux derniers arguments sortent rellement de la bouche de quelques personnes de mon entourage  ::roll::  )

----------


## 19cmos83

> Linux c'est pourri la preuve c'est gratuit.


 ::lol:: 

si t'es pas sur le podium avec a !?

----------


## souviron34

Linux, c'est pourri. La preuve, c'est qu'on le trouve pas en magasin, mme dans les grandes surfaces

Linux, c'est pourri, suffit de voir, il ya presque aucune boite d'info qui l'utilise

 ::aie:: 

Linux c'est pourri, on peut pas programmer en .NET ou en C#

Linux, c'est pourri. La preuve , tous les constructeurs (IBM,Dell,Acer, Toshiba,..) utilsent Windows

----------


## Rolf-IV

Linux cre des chmeurs.
Linux vous rend moche (nerd, quoi  ::P: ).
Linux c'est pourri, a rime avec presque rien.

----------


## beekeep

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'on te prend pour un Geek si il est install son ton pc.

----------


## Muesko

Linux ne nourri pas ta famille 
Linux tue les chatons

----------


## FrontLine

Linux c'est pourrit par ce qu'il n'y a pas MSN Messenger
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il n'y a pas le menu dmarrer
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il n'est pas compatible avec les applications Windows
Linux c'est pourri car il n'y a pas de rel anti virus

*Linux c'est pourri je prfre Ubuntu*  ::king::

----------


## 19cmos83

mdrrr,

et j'suis sr que 99% de ceux qui commentent son sous Linux

n'empche que Linux, c'est rellement pourri  ...  pourquoi ? parc'que !

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri, il faut le tlcharger pour l'installer. 
Linux c'est pourri il n'y a pas de setup.exe

----------


## Skyounet

Linux c'est pourri y'a pas Visual Studio

----------


## droggo

Fao,



> L'objet du post est de dnoncer les arguments les plus fallacieux, la mauvaise foi.


Je trouve que c'est encore plus rigolo quand c'est vrai.  ::):

----------


## Muesko

*LINUX C'EST POURRI POINT !* 

De toutes faons, le seul vrai os c'est bsd et puis voila  ::pingoin2::

----------


## mamiberkof

Linux est pourri parceque il n y a pas Internet Explorer

----------


## Scyrius

Linux, c'est pourri, c'est Bill Gates qui le dit ....

----------


## newbie57

Linux c'est pourri parce que mon laptop n'a pas d'autocollant 'Designed for Linux'  ::aie::

----------


## djo.mos

Linux est pourri parceque si je j'oublis d'arrter mon PC avant un voyage, il tourne toujours quand je reviens  ::?: .

Linux est pourri car il n'utilise pas  100% mon Octa core  500GHz ni mes 64Go de RAM ni encore ma GeForce 25364 ZXSPTDLF 2 juste pour afficher le bureau et deux fentres (avec une entte translucide) ... j'ai plus d'excuses pour demander au boss d'upgrader ma config  ::?: 

Linux est pourri car je peux naviguer et ecouter de la musique quand je suis en train de l'installer au lieu de faire des trucs plus utiles ... genre lire ses mrites pendant 45 minutes (XP Anyone ?)  ::?:

----------


## Scyrius

Linux, c'est pourri, c'est mon chef qui le dit, et il s'y connait en informatique, il a un super score au dmineur ....

----------


## moldavi

Linux, c'est pourri, c'est dvelopp par des manchots et des pingouins...

----------


## davcha

Linux c'est pourri, parce que c'est Linux. Y a-t-il vraiment besoin d'autres raisons ?...

----------


## Kenji

Linux c'est pourri parce que t'as dj essay de draguer une fille en lui parlant de Linux?

----------


## Invit(e)

Linux c'est pourri pasqu'il n'y a pas d'antivirus

Linux c'est pourri parceque ds que tu veux supprimer un fichier systme (ou d'un autre utilisateur) , il t'explique que tu n'as pas le droit

----------


## BornBanane

Linux c'est pourrit ce n'est qu'une copie de DOS !
 ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

Linux c'est pourri car Chuck Norris ne l'utilise pas.

----------


## Manumation

Linux, c'est pourri-re...

----------


## SnakemaN

> Linux c'est pourri car Chuck Norris ne l'utilise pas.


 :8O:  Oula c''st du gros niveau la !  ::mouarf:: 

Linux c'est pourri parce que t'as pas de BSOD

----------


## Invit

Linux c'est pourri pasque faut programmer l'installation  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Skyounet

Linux c'est pourri a a t fait par un Europen.

----------


## Kenji

Linux c'est tellement mal programm qu'ils ont t obligs de le mettre en open source pour que les utilisateurs puissent corriger les bugs

----------


## CheryBen

Linux c'est tellement pourri que quand un grand groupe ou un tat dcide de l'utiliser a devient un grand vnement mondial.

Linux c'est tellement pourri que quand tu installes windows aprs, a t'effaces ce "virus"

----------


## HelpmeMM

Linux c'est pourri parce que sa ne permet pas de rendre windows vista agrable  l'utilisation

----------


## Biosox

> Linux c'est pourri car Chuck Norris ne l'utilise pas.


  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola:: 

Linux c'est pourri parce que comme c'est open-source on peut se faire hacker facilement

----------


## beekeep

> Linux c'est pourri car Chuck Norris ne l'utilise pas.


forcment, vu que ..



> Quand Chuck Norris utilise Windows, il ne plante pas.

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri les serveurs des banques l'utilisent en gnral. Quand on voit ce qui c'est pass  la socit gnrale en janvier dernier...  ::?: 

Linux c'est pourri, c'tait d'ailleurs lui le fameux bug de l'an 2000

----------


## Invit

> Linux c'est pourri les serveurs des banques l'utilisent en gnral.


Euh je crois que tu te trompes un peu l...

----------


## Muesko

Oula, moi j'en sais rien, je disais a juste pour trouver une excuse encore plus farfelue  ::D:

----------


## nuke_y

Linux c'est pourri parce que a amliore ma productivit  ::evilred::

----------


## Manumation

Linux c'est pourri, parce-que a donne lieu  des threads du genre de celui-ci...

----------


## 19cmos83

linux arretera d'etre pourri, quand il me servira le caf !
pour le moment, il est ce qu'il est ... pourri !

----------


## gmotw

Linux c'est pourri! La touche windows marche pas! Comment je fais pour ouvrir le menu dmarrer, hein?

(*va nourrir un pingouin pour se faire pardonner*)

----------


## Commodore

Linux c'est pourri, c'est pour les pingouins

----------


## newbie57

Windows c'est bien parce que:

- C'est pas gratuit (tout ce qui est payant est bien et plus c'est cher mieux c'est)
- On a de temps en temps des crans bleus (c'est marrant parce que a nous reveille, de plus on a des montes d'adrenalines)
- On se fait souvent attaquer sur le net mais on a un bon firewall integr  ::P: 
- Maintenant on a windows vista. Vous n'avez pas Linux Vista vous hein?
- Entre windowsiens on s'entend bien. _"Alors quand est-ce qu'on se fait une soire formatage de pc?"_  ::aie:: 
- Les fichiers audio/vido protgs ne peuvent plus tre lu. Halte au piratage!
- Internet explorer est fourni d'office. Pas chez vous hein?
- De mme pour WMP. 
- Tous nos logiciels commencent par Microsoft donc on sait qu'on ne peut pas se tromper de logiciel.
- L'tiquette du numro de srie de Windows est beau et il brille  :8-): .
- Il n'y a pas de pingouin. J'aime pas les pingouins  ::?: .
- Nous on a plein de services packs. J'adooore les services packs.
- On a juste  ajouter un peu d'argent pour pouvoir upgrader notre Os.
- On a juste le temps de s'habituer  notre Os qu'on nous dit qu'une autre version de windows va sortir. C'est chouette on recommence  apprendre windows.
- De temps en temps nos informations confidentielles sont envoys chez eux, mais a c'est pour pouvoir amliorer leur prochaine version.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*Linux c'est pourri parce que :*
Il faut avoir Windows pour le tlcharger la premire foisIl y a 2008 ans, un certain JC  utiliser Linux...Linux permet de diviser par zroEn 2001, le 11 septembre, on a test les premiers avions pilots par LinuxC'est Linux qui value le salaire de SarkozyIl existe une version tibtaine de Linux

----------


## gege2061

> - Il n'y a pas de pingouin. J'aime pas les pingouins .


C'est un manchot

----------


## newbie57

> C'est un manchot


Encore une raison de plus pour aimer Windows. Ils ne savent pas dessiner les manchots  ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Encore une raison de plus pour aimer Windows. Ils ne savent pas dessiner les manchots


Bah c'est comme avec les pandas, tout le monde pense que c'est un renard  ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

Linux c'est pourri parce que ils ne savent pas dessiner ni les pandas ni les manchots...
Linux c'est pourri parce que c'est souvent sujet  troll

----------


## Etanne

Linux est pourri car il m'a fallut 1 semaine pour faire fonctionner une carte Wifi
Linux est pourri car on ne sait jamais quel distib est  installer !

----------


## djo.mos

> Linux est pourri car on ne sait jamais quel distib est  installer !


Ca c'est faux  ::P: , suffit d'installer l'Ubuntu  ::yaisse2::

----------


## CheryBen

Linux c'est pourri parce que les retours  la ligne des fichiers ne sont pas les mmes que windows.

Linux c'est pourri, tu ne trouves pas les drivers de ta webcam.

----------


## SphynXz

Linux c'est le chque dans la pub pour Carte Bleu VisTa !

----------


## newbie57

> Ca c'est faux , suffit d'installer l'Ubuntu


Ubuntu Vista SP7 Lite c'est le meilleur, il reconnait toutes les cartes wifi  ::yaisse2:: 

Mais sinon j'aime pas linux  :8O:

----------


## smashy

Linux , c'est pourri ... plus on l utilise plus il s'use

----------


## granquet

Linux c'est pourrit, faut jamais le reinstaller

----------


## Commodore

Linux c'est pourri, ma grand-mre ne sait pas s'en servir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bakaneko

Linux, c'est pourri parce que je n'arrive pas  installer facilement mes pilotes de carte graphique  ::evilred::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vista c'est pourri, Pinnacle n'as toujours pas pondu de pilote pour ma PCTV Rave alors que sous Ubuntu, elle marche...  ::evilred:: 

Oups, pardon, j'ai tromp  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Linux c'est pourri y a pas MSNeuh Liveuh

----------


## granquet

> Linux, c'est pourri parce que je n'arrive pas  installer facilement mes pilotes de carte graphique


linux c'est pourrit; leurs utilisateurs postent pas dans le bon forum, ils font de la pub pour leur post dans la taverne et ils ne savent pas lire les FAQ de leur distribution  ::roll::

----------


## davcha

Linux est pourri, parce qu'il comme ce topic : plein de gens qui ont trop de temps libre.

----------


## gege2061

> linux c'est pourrit; leurs utilisateurs postent pas dans le bon forum, ils font de la pub pour leur post dans la taverne et ils ne savent pas lire les FAQ de leur distribution


Il faut l'excuser ce sont des rflexes d'utilisateurs de Windows  ::mouarf::

----------


## newbie57

> Linux c'est pourri y a pas MSNeuh Liveuh


Oh la laaaaa... T'as pas MSNeuh Liveuh... Mais tu fais comment pour vivre normalement?  ::aie::

----------


## Gaillac

Linux c'est pourri parce que a dmarre 3 fois plus vite que Windows
Linux c'est pourri parce que c'est pas une sur-couche de DOS
Linux c'est pourri parce que 4 bureaux c'est vraiment trop dur  grer
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il n'y a pas Internet Explorer dessus

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est pourrit parce que c'est mieux,
Linux c'est pourrit parce que je suis allergique aux poils de pingouins,
Linux c'est pourrit parce qu'avec on a plus droit  l'excuse du plantage/formatage quand on a pas fait un truc.

----------


## Commodore

Linux c'est pourri parce que a finit par "ux" comme linux sux. Je prfre Lindows.  ::aie::

----------


## Gaillac

Linux c'est pourri, sinon a se saurait.

----------


## Vespasien

Moi je vais mettre fin  toute discussion concernant les qualits de Linux:

Je me suis rendu sur un forum de dveloppeurs. Ils taient au moins une cinquantaine  dire que Linux tait bel et bien pourri. Dans toutes les utilisations et les mecs ce sont des pros, genre ils trouvent un sens aux touches inutiles du clavier: Hunanimes, Linux c'est pourri.

----------


## Loceka

> Je me suis rendu sur un forum de dveloppeurs.


C'est vrai qu'ici c'est pas un forum de dveloppeurs.  ::roll::  

En tout cas bravo, le troll Linux vs Windows a de plus en plus de mal  s'installer, mais l je pense que tu as trouv le bon filon !

----------


## Vespasien

> En tout cas bravo, le troll Linux vs Windows a de plus en plus de mal  s'installer, mais l je pense que tu as trouv le bon filon !


Lis tout avant de poster ::traine:: 
Si tu comprends rien au second degr va faire du facing en grande surface.  ::sm::

----------


## Muesko

En mme temps, un post avec un titre pareil, dans la taverne, et trs bien not, ca peut pas tre autre chose que du second degr  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Linux c'est pourri parce que tous les jours il faut cliquer sur le bouton "mise  jour" et rentrer son mot de passe. C'est chiant.
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'on peut personaliser entirement son bureau. Comment on fait quand on est derrire un ordi qui n'est pas le sien ? (l, c'est pas tout  fait de la mauvaise foi,  j'ai eu le cas rcemment, j'tais vraiment paum  ::aie:: )
Linux (enfin du moins Ubuntu) c'est pourri parce que quand ils font grosse une mise  jour, toute l'interface n'est pas change. Du coup, on a plus qu' continuer  bosser plutot que de se balader un peu pour voir le zoli nouveau thme.

----------


## Commodore

/me veut faire passer Tux par la Fentre, mais il veut pas  ::aie::  => Linux c'est pourri

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est pourri mais windows a rime avec overdose...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Linux c'est pourri parce que a finit par "ux" comme linux sux. Je prfre Lindows.


Windows, a does ?  ::aie:: 




> Moi je vais mettre fin  toute discussion concernant les qualits de Linux:
> 
> Je me suis rendu sur un forum de dveloppeurs. Ils taient au moins une cinquantaine  dire que Linux tait bel et bien pourri. Dans toutes les utilisations et les mecs ce sont des pros, genre ils trouvent un sens aux touches inutiles du clavier: Hunanimes, Linux c'est pourri.


Quoi, tu frquente le forum de developpez ? Tu es donc un pro aussi et donc si tu dit que Linux c'est pourri, c'est que c'est pourri !  ::aie:: 
le serpent qui se mord la queue

----------


## Commodore

> Moi je vais mettre fin  toute discussion concernant les qualits de Linux:
> 
> Je me suis rendu sur un forum de dveloppeurs. Ils taient au moins une cinquantaine  dire que Linux tait bel et bien pourri. Dans toutes les utilisations et les mecs ce sont des pros, genre ils trouvent un sens aux touches inutiles du clavier: Hunanimes, Linux c'est pourri.


t'as un lien vers ce forum ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> mdrrr,
> 
> et j'suis sr que 99% de ceux qui commentent son sous Linux


Nan, FreeBSD...


Linux c'est pourri, FreeBSD c'est plus solide.
Linux c'est pourri, un point c'est tout.

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> ...
> Linux c'est pourri, un point c'est tout.


un point th'est tout. ::king::

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri car ca a t invent pour les simples d'esprits pas capables de dcrypter les codes d'erreur fourni par windows.

----------


## newbie57

> t'as un lien vers ce forum ?



Ouai microsoft.com il doit y avoir un forum quelque part  :;):

----------


## Vespasien

Pour les trop fins d'esprits:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=536932
_Promi, je ne surestimerais plus l'intelligence de mon prochain._ ::oops::

----------


## el_slapper

Linux, c'est pourri, au bout de 15 secondes j'en ai eu marre. :;):  (c'est vrai, mais bon.....)

----------


## Barsy

Linux c'est pourri sinon ils l'installeraient sur les ordinateurs qu'ils vendent  la FNAC
Linux c'est pourri, il y a plein de bugs, il parat que c'est  cause de l'quipe de dveloppement : c'est que des amateurs !!  ::aie:: 
Linux, c'est pourri parce que son nom ne veut rien dire, alors que windows, a veut dire fentres en anglais et a c'est la classe.
Linux c'est pourri, la preuve on le retrouve sur Macintosh avec MacOSX

----------


## Gaillac

Linux c'est pourri c'est pas "supervis" par Dr. Watson!

----------


## Invit

> Linux, c'est pourri parce que son nom ne veut rien dire, alors que windows, a veut dire fentres en anglais et a c'est la classe.


*L*inux *I*s *N*ot *U*ni*X*
Linux c'est pourri, c'est mme pas un Unix...

----------


## Barsy

Vu sur le Net :



> linux c'est unix de microsoft


Linux c'est pourri parce que c'est l'Unix de Microsoft !!

----------


## Commodore

Linux c'est pourri. Avoir un manchot pour mascotte, faut pas demander. ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'ils disent que Windows c'est un bug. C'est pas un bug, c'est une fonctionnalit non documente  :;): 
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'au fond, il y a tout: au bout tout...  ::lol:: 
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'on peut avoir deux utilisateurs qui ont le mme nom. Anne par exemple. On peut avoir des bi-Anne... ahem... dsol  ::oops:: 

bon ok...
 ::dehors::

----------


## moldavi

Windows c'est pourri, c'est un plonasme.
Linux c'est pourri, c'est un oxymore.

----------


## Commodore

Plonasme c'est pourri, c'est Windows
Oxymore c'est pourri, c'est Linux

 ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Seb33300

Linux c'est pourri car de toute faon il faut windows pour le tlcharger

----------


## millie

Linux c'est pourri, un "main() { while(1) fork(); }" le fait bien planter
Linux c'est pourri, un "sudo rm -Rf /" le met KO.

----------


## Kenji

Linux c'est pourri parce que tout est stock sous forme de fichiers alors qu'on sait que maintenant on stocke tout sous forme de base de donnes.

----------


## gmotw

On peut dire que c'est Gates qui a fait Windows, c'est bien, a fait un jeu de mots. Par contre Linus qui fait Linux, c'est pas drle du tout, c'est tout pourri!

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri : la preuve quand on met Grub dans le swap Linux ne dmarre pas...



(oui tout le monde peut se planter de secteur  ::oops::  je voulais le mettre dans /boot)

----------


## _-Slash-_

Linux c'est pourri, parce qu'on pense installer un vrai systme Unix et on se retrouve avec un DOS amlior...

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri, parce qu'aprs une mise  jour plus rien ne marche et on ne sait pas pourquoi (corolaire de : "La thorie, c'est quand on sait tout et que rien ne fonctionne. La pratique, c'est quand tout fonctionne et que personne ne sait pourquoi. Ici, nous avons runi thorie et pratique : Rien ne fonctionne... et personne ne sait pourquoi !").

----------


## 19cmos83

Auteur +1
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> ... Ici, nous avons runi thorie et pratique : Rien ne fonctionne... et personne ne sait pourquoi !").


Je surenchris de +1

----------


## Enhide

> Je surenchris de +1


Youpi le plonasme...  part a...

Linux c'est pourri parce que si linux tait install sur tout les PC du monde, Billou ne pourrait plus donner d'argent  des uvres caritatives !!  ::bug::

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri par ce que linux thorvalds a russi  faire un mix entre un systme qui date des annes 60, et un systme grand public.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Linux c'est pourri parce que ..... c'est quoi linux ?  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> linux thorvalds


Linus Torvalds  ::evilred::

----------


## D[r]eadLock

Linux c'est pourri, car quand a marche plus on sait que c'est de notre faute (rm <xxx>, ooops, ooooooooh noooooooo  ::piou:: ).

Linux c'est pourri, car quand on trouve un truc qui nous plait pas, on peut le changer et en faire profiter tout le monde.

----------


## coyotte507

Linux c'est pourri, avec tu peux rentrer dans ton disque Windows protg sans le mot de passe!
Linux c'est pourri, j'arrive pas  faire marcher Cygwin avec wine  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Linux c'est pourri, tu peux rentrer dans ton disque Windows protg sans le mot de passe!


Linux c'est pourri, tu peux rentrer dans ton disque Linux protg sans le mot de passe!

----------


## Vespasien

Linux c'est pourri, 
j'tais nul face  mon PC
 aprs l'avoir install.
 ::pleure:: 

et  rime ::yaisse2::

----------


## grabriel

> Et devinez quel logiciel utilise Osama Bin Laden sur son ordinateur portable ?
> 
> Si vous avez dit Linux, vous avez raison  100%. Osama utilise Linux car il sait qu'il a t conu pour contrefaire les DVD, pour contrer le DMCA3 et pour frauder des compagnies comme Disney.


Tout l'argumentaire complet ici :

Traduction d'un article :
http://www.vinch.be/attic/menace-linux.html

Encore plus d'arguments :
http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/...echnical/linux

Ils ont bien raison sur ce site.  :8O:

----------


## coyotte507

> Tout l'argumentaire complet ici :
> 
> Traduction d'un article :
> http://www.vinch.be/attic/menace-linux.html
> 
> Encore plus d'arguments :
> http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/...echnical/linux
> 
> Ils ont bien raison sur ce site.


Les arguments dans ces liens me donnent tellement envie de vomir que je crois que je vais installer linux...

----------


## granquet

on prciseras que shelleytherepublican.com est un site satyrique qui se fout de la gueule des rpublicains et amricains conservateurs...
le problme c'est que beaucoup prennent a au srieux  ::aie:: 


je dis a ... c'est pour viter l'habituel dbat interminable qui accompagne ce liens  :;):

----------


## coyotte507

> on prciseras que shelleytherepublican.com est un site satyrique qui se fout de la gueule des rpublicains et amricains conservateurs...
> le problme c'est que beaucoup prennent a au srieux 
> 
> 
> je dis a ... c'est pour viter l'habituel dbat interminable qui accompagne ce liens


Tu me rassures l...  ::):

----------


## grabriel

arghhh...




> on prciseras que shelleytherepublican.com est un site satyrique...


C'est vrai que j'aurai d le spcifier. 

J'ai lu plusieurs posts du site et que je me suis bien fendu la gueule, pour moi c'tait claire qu'on pouvait pas prendre a au premier degr...

C'est  cause de linux qui me fait oublier de spcifier ces choses l.  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il permet de faire des blagues que personne comprend  :;):

----------


## coyotte507

Linux c'est pourri car sinon il existerait des versions pirates de Linux!

----------


## Davidbrcz

Linux c'est pourri car ca fait des messages d'erreur comprhensibles.

----------


## ggnore

> Linux c'est pourri car ca fait des messages d'erreur comprhensibles.


Et exploitables, un vrai comble  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

Linux c'est pourri car tous les paquetages commencent par "a" ou "k"

----------


## virgul

Linux c'est forcment pourri, sinon pourquoi les gens et les entreprises paieraient pour avoir Windows.

Linux c'est pourri, car un windowsien ne peut pas s'en servir.

Linux c'est pourri, y a mme pas de jeu cach.

----------


## 19cmos83

> Linux c'est pourri, y a mme pas de jeu cach.


y en a sous windows d'abord ?

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Linux c'est pourri, y a mme pas de jeu cach.


Mmh dans le genre "jeu moyennement cach", y' quand mme eu dunnet adventure sur emacs.. si j'me rappelle bien.. ca fait un moment  ::oops::

----------


## virgul

> y en a sous windows d'abord ?


C'est vrai c'est dans Office97 (mais c'tais install par dfaut avec windows a l'poque  ::aie::  )...  y avait un flipper dans Word et un simulateur de vol dans Excel.

Mais il me semble que sans rien y avait aussi quelquechose mais m'en souvient plus trop...

----------


## 19cmos83

> Mais il me semble que sans rien y avait aussi quelquechose mais m'en souvient plus trop...


j'veux des preuves ! ::aie::

----------


## virgul

> j'veux des preuves !


C'est vrai que ca ce rapproche plus du truc cach si tu n'a que windows...

Linux c'est pourri, y a mme pas de trucs cach qui ne servent a rien...

va voir ici: http://membres.lycos.fr/smaison/Easter.htm

----------


## 19cmos83

ouais mais moi j'veux les jeux cachs que tu disais, pas des menus cachs !

----------


## Katyucha

linux, c'est pourri, ca plante pas, ca fait des chomeurs

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est pourri parce que sinon

----------


## millie

Linux, c'est pourri. La preuve, il y a dj 9 pages  cette discussion.

----------


## Katyucha

> Linux, c'est pourri. La preuve, il y a dj 9 pages  cette discussion.


4 chez moi ^^ 

Linux, c'est pourri parce que mme mon ex a russi  l'installer toute seule...

----------


## Enhide

Linux s'est pourri parce que si c'tait si bien, il n'y aurait pas de guerres, de famines et d'pidmies.

----------


## millie

> 4 chez moi ^^


Alors remplace 9 pages par : plus de 130 postes.




> Linux, c'est pourri parce que mme mon ex a russi  l'installer toute seule...


Linux c'est pourri, seule la partie Installation marche sans problme. Une fois installe, quand a dconne, plus personne n'est l pour t'aider (mme ceux qui te disent que c'est trop tendance)

----------


## grabriel

Arrtez d'en parler de toute faon c'est pourri!

----------


## Katyucha

> Linux c'est pourri, seule la partie Installation marche sans problme. Une fois installe, quand a dconne, plus personne n'est l pour t'aider (mme ceux qui te disent que c'est trop tendance)


Ca c'est du troll de pur qualit !  ::king::

----------


## millie

> Ca c'est du troll de pur qualit !


Je crois que c'est largement moins trollesque que :




> linux, c'est pourri, ca plante pas, ca fait des chomeurs


  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

Linux, c'est pourri, faut produire soi-mme ses bugs

----------


## Monstros Velu

Linux c'est pourri parce que je ne l'utilise pas alors que je suis un modle pour tous.

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Linux c'est pourri parce que je ne l'utilise pas alors que je suis un modle pour tous.


(moi j'aurais tendance  dire que t'as pris modle sur grumly...)

----------


## afrodje

Linux c'est pourri, d'ailleurs il bug svre en ce moment, plus de clavier, plus de fentre... alors que windows, lui fonctionne !

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Linux, c'est pourri, la preuve: la fragmentation des fichiers n'existe pas quasiment pas.
Linux, c'est pourri, pour monter un serveur web tu mets 3 plombes alors qu'avec IIS 3clics et c'est bon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est pourri parce que leur serveur web, une fois configur n'ont besoin de personne et fonctionne trs bien seul.

----------


## afrodje

> Linux c'est pourri parce que leur serveur web, une fois configur n'ont besoin de personne et fonctionne trs bien seul.


Et a favorise le chmage qui crer une crise conomique et se termine en guerre mondiale ! Sacr linux.

----------


## Enhide

> Sacr linux.


Rectification : Sacr linux POURRRRRIII !

----------


## guandal

Je me lance Attention!
Linux c'est pourri parcequ'il s'agit d'une question de Vi ou de More.
ok je sort vite  ::sm::

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est pourri parce que c'est ce qu'avaient les Allemand pendant la guerre et ils l'ont perdu...  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri car il ne donne pas la rponse.

----------


## gmotw

Linux, c'est pourri parce qu'il ne donne pas la question. (la rponse, c'est 42, tout le monde le sait)

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est pourri sinon se serai dj install sur toutes les cafetires.

----------


## djo.mos

> Linux c'est pourri sinon se serai dj install sur toutes les cafetires.


Euh ... c'est de Java que tu parles l  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko



----------


## H-bil

Linux c'est pourri, on peux accder  vista sans ouvrir une session, et sans connaitre le non d'utilisateur et le mot de passe

----------


## MarcG

Linux ? c'est pas les bestioles comme des rats qui se jettent dans l'ocan quand y bug ?

----------


## Rakken

Linux fait un tabac, le tabac nuit gravement a la sant, bref Linux c'est pourri parce que ca nuit gravement a la sant (Ca tue et ca rend impuissant).

----------


## Commodore

> linux rend impuissant


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## LooserBoy

Linux, c'est tellement pourri que pour le vendre, Asus offre un EeePC avec.  ::oops:: 

Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'il n'y a mme pas de support pour le SLI ou le CrossFire. La preuve est que tous les jeux qui en ont besoin tournent sous Windows.  ::mouarf::

----------


## johweb

Linux, c'est tellement pourri que mme ma mre, elle en a jamais entendu parler...

----------


## Enhide

Linux c'est tellement pourri que

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est tellement pourri que qu'ils sont mme pas foutu de proteger leur sources des regards indiscret. 
Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'ils ont du mettre des x partout pour pieger les gens et faire du traffic sur leur site de download.

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Lunx c'est tellement pourri que


qu'on arrive pas  l'crire correctement?

----------


## Spoutnik

> qu'on arrive pas  l'crire correctement?


Qu'on lit pas la signature ?? ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

> Lunx c'est tellement pourri que


On trouve pas ses mots pour finir la phrase??? :p

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Qu'on lit pas la signature ??


Ah non je maintiens, finir ses phrases, c'est une chose, crire "Lunx" c'en est une autre...

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri, il n'y a mme pas moyen de l'essayer avant d'acheter.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Les systmes d'exploitation c'est pourri
Hors Linux est un systme d'exploitation
Donc Linux c'est pourri  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

Linux c'est pourri, il sait pas faire semblant de planter, il plante.
Linux c'est pourri, on peut pas jouer  Counter Strike.

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> ...
> Hors Linux est un systme d'exploitation


Ha ha a c'est  vrifier, plutt a reste  vrifier ??

----------


## Biosox

Linux est un systme d'exploitation,
Or exploiter, c'est mal,
Donc Linux c'est mal

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Linux est un systme d'exploitation,
> Or exploiter, c'est mal,
> Donc Linux c'est mal


 ::mouarf:: 
j'adore

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourris car il ne sais pas faire la diffrence entre un pigeon et de la sauce tomate.

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri car euh.....  je sais pas  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Linux c'est pourris car il ne sais pas faire la diffrence entre un pigeon et de la sauce tomate.


Ah si !



```
echo pigeon>pigeon && echo sauce tomate>"sauce tomate" && diff "pigeon" "sauce tomate"
```

 ::P:

----------


## zais_ethael

Linux c'est pourris, on sait mme pas lire correctement des vidos avec.

----------


## Davidbrcz

Linux c'est pourri on ne peut mme pas lire de fichiers avec des DRM dessus.

----------


## afrodje

Linux c'est pourri parce que linux c'est pourri

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Linux c'est pourri parce que tout le monde le dit : eh, c'est crit sur la quoi dj, la toile, non le filet : il n'y a que des trous, comment ils ont pu crire a je me le demande.

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est tellement pourri que ca n'appartient a personne.
Linux c'est pourri parce que ca n'est utilis que par des associaux psychopathe fan de pinguin ('vais me faire lyncher moi. En plus, c'est violent les associaux psychopathe, je devrai faire gaffe).
Linux c'est pourri parce que c'est pas pr-install avec norton quand on achete un nouveau pc.

----------


## Commodore

> Linux c'est tellement pourri que ca n'appartient a personne.
> Linux c'est pourri parce que ca n'est utilis que par des associaux psychopathe fan de pinguin ('vais me faire lyncher moi. En plus, c'est violent les associaux psychopathe, je devrai faire gaffe).
> Linux c'est pourri parce que c'est pas pr-install avec norton quand on achete un nouveau pc.


les plus violents, c'est pas les associaux psychopathes, mais les pingouins  ::lol:: 

Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'ils ont cr les yetisports  ::aie::

----------


## om

Linux, c'est pourri, les vendeurs de la fnac ils connaissent mme pas.
Linux, c'est pourri, il fait des sauts de lignes diffrents de ceux de Windows, et a merde avec Bloc-Note.
Linux, c'est pourri, il crit des fichiers en UTF-8, c'est mme pas lisible correctement par Bloc-Note.
Linux, c'est pourri, Open-Office n'affiche pas les .doc aussi bien que Word.
Linux, c'est pourri, Alt+169 a fait mme pas un ''.
Linux, c'est pourri, quand on allume Caps Lock et qu'on appuie sur les chiffres, a fait pas des chiffres...
Linux, c'est pourri, il demande toujours le mot de passe quand je veux installer un truc.

----------


## mathieugut

Linux c'est pourri, a reconnait pas la moiti des appareils USB.

----------


## Auteur

> Linux c'est pourri, a reconnait pas la moiti des appareils USB.


c'est bien vrai  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

Ben oui c'est vrai, puisque Linux c'est pourri.

----------


## supersnail

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il y a le thme Windows
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il y a pas le wifi
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il y a un seveur X mais il n'y a pas les films avec  ::aie::

----------


## Thes32

Linux, il est pourri, on doit monter puis dmonter les disques, c'est le boulot du OS a ?

----------


## nicolas_151

> Linux c'est tellement pourri que ca n'appartient a personne.


C'est surtout que personne n'en veut. ( normal c'est pourri  ::): )

Linux c'est pourri car quant tu la tu ne le dsinstalle plus

Linux c'est un mchant car il kill.  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Linux c'est tellement pourri que ben forcment c'est pourri. En plus c'est pourri de chez pourri... Mais moi j'aime bien. ::aie::

----------


## supersnail

Linux c'est pourri parce que a fait tourner les serveurs et j'aime pas les serveurs  ::aie::

----------


## 6ril25

Linux... c'est Linux!!!

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Linux c'est pourri parce je ne le connais toujours pas mais qu'n plus il peut s'installer dans une partition de l'AS/400 qui est mon gagne pain.

----------


## gmotw

> Linux c'est un mchant car il kill.


On peut mme dire qu'il Kill Bill (Gates) ::aie:: 

Linux, c'est pourri, on peut l'utiliser sur son pc depuis un cd. Franchement, c'est pas srieux tout a...

----------


## LooserBoy

Linux, c'est pourri car il dmarre depuis une cl usb et si tu perds ta cl, tu ne peux plus dmarrer ton pc...  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourri on est souvant entre la vi et la more.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Linux c'est pourri on est souvant entre la vi et la more.


 ::nono::   ::nono::  dj dit, pas tout  fait de cette manire, mais c'est pas bien de copier les ides des autres

----------


## Muesko

Mes plus plates excuses  l'auteur.

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

On parle toujours 


> _Largument qui a la mauvaise foi la plus subtile._

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'ils exploitent des animaux des banquises (et les banquises fondent donc c'est des animaux protgs) a des fins goistement publicitaire.

Linux c'est pourri parce que quand sur un cv un gars dit qu'il a fait du LAMP, en vrai, il a cod sur windows (et ventuellement la mise en ligne du site a t faite sous linux)

Linux c'est pourri parce que j'ai jamais trouv nux pour pouvoir le lire. (LitNux, ou je sais...  ::dehors:: )

----------


## muad'dib

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'on est oblig d'apprendre  s'en servir
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il peut pas ramasser mon biscuit qui vient de tomber
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il est pas foutu de zigouiller ma belle-mre

----------


## lper

Linux sait pour e@ tout comme windows sait pour e@, enfin tout le monde sait a... ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> Linux sait pour e@ tout comme windows sait pour e@, enfin tout le monde sait a...


Rien compris  ::aie:: 

Un logiciel Linux serait capable de traduire cette phrase ????

----------


## nicolas_151

> Rien compris 
> 
> Un logiciel Linux serait capable de traduire cette phrase ????


Vu que linux c'est pourri ...

----------


## lper

> Rien compris 
> 
> Un logiciel Linux serait capable de traduire cette phrase ????


Et moi qui pensais avoir fait un super jeu de mot !  :8O: 
Bon je vais vite prendre rendez-vous.... ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

a p compris non plus  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bon ben je suis un ternel incompris !!  ::mrgreen:: 
Le e@, je dois pas savoir le faire correctement pour reprsenter internet, (tout comme e-business par exemple)... ::aie:: 
Donc a doit bien faire le jeu de mot !!  ::bug:: 
Sincrement dsol  tous d'avoir abus de votre patience... ::yaisse2::

----------


## Davidbrcz

> Bon ben je suis un ternel incompris !! 
> Le e@, je dois pas savoir le faire correctement pour reprsenter internet, (tout comme e-business par exemple)...
> Donc a doit bien faire le jeu de mot !! 
> Sincrement dsol  tous d'avoir abus de votre patience...


 ::koi:: . Toujours rien compris  ::aie::

----------


## lper

je regrette d'avoir cris a... ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## TheCaribouX

Besoin de v@c@nces peut etre?

----------


## Auteur

> Rien compris 
> 
> Un logiciel Linux serait capable de traduire cette phrase ????





> a p compris non plus





> . Toujours rien compris





> je regrette d'avoir cris a...


Iper est sous Linux, c'est donc un incompris  ::calin:: 

Sous Windows, on aurait compris le jeu de mots  ::aie::   ::bug::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

en fait j'ai mis du temps moi aussi mais il faut prendre a phontiquement : 
pour e@ se prononce pour i....d'o le jeu de mot (si j'ai compris.....)

----------


## Auteur

ay j'ai compris  ::yaisse2::  (enfin je crois)




> Linux sait pour e@ tout comme windows sait pour e@, enfin tout le monde sait a...


Tentative de traduction :
Linux c'est pourri-internet tout comme windows c'est pourri-internet, enfin tout le monde sait a...  ::roll:: 

J'ai bon ?
a y est, je comme  comprendre le Linuxien  ::yaisse2::

----------


## muad'dib

> Bon ben je suis un ternel incompris !! 
> Le e@, je dois pas savoir le faire correctement pour reprsenter internet, (tout comme e-business par exemple)...
> Donc a doit bien faire le jeu de mot !! 
> Sincrement dsol  tous d'avoir abus de votre patience...


Linux c'est pourri, regardez ce que a fait dire  Iper

----------


## muad'dib

> ay j'ai compris  (enfin je crois)
> 
> 
> 
> Tentative de traduction :
> Linux sait pourri-internet tout comme windows s'est pourri-internet, enfin tout le monde sait a... 
> 
> J'ai bon ?
> a y est, je comme  comprendre le Linuxien


Non a y est grace  toi j'ai compris. En fait il veut le "e" prononc "i" comme pour les termes internet. Donc faut lire "Linux c'est pourri tout comme windows c'est pourri, enfin tout le monde sait a"

----------


## Auteur

> Non a y est grace  toi j'ai compris. En fait il veut le "e" prononc "i" pour les termes internet. Donc faut lire "Linux c'est pourri tout comme windows c'est pourri, enfin tout le monde sait a"


j'tais pas loin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

lper sauv par magicbisous-nours  ::hola::

----------


## Commodore

a y est, j'ai compr-e@  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> lper sauv par magicbisous-nours


de rien c'tait gratuit.....
'pis entre geeks linuxiens incompris faut s'entre aider ^^

----------


## lper

Aurais-je le privilge de rester dans l'histoire avec ce fameux e@ ?  ::aie:: 
En tout cas, j'ai bien rigol !  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

linux c'est pourri a rapporte moi de points que windows au scrabble

----------


## Biosox

windows c'est pourri, a rapport aucun point au scrabble
(dans le scrabble franais il y a une seule fois la lettre 'w' je crois)

EDIT
(je sais j'aurais du mettre a dans l'autre topic mais c'tait pour rpondre au dernier post)

----------


## gmotw

Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'on prfre parler de Windows mme dans ce topic.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> (dans le scrabble franais il y a une seule fois la lettre 'w' je crois)


Oui, mais y'a aussi 2 jokers !

----------


## afrodje

Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'on le compare  un jeu de scrabble  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

linux c'est pourri parce que son anagramme nilux contient "nil" qui est la racine du mot nant, rien, que dalle, nada, comme ce que a vaut.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> linux c'est pourri parce que son anagramme nilux contient "nil" qui est la racine du mot nant, rien, que dalle, nada, comme ce que a vaut.


Il y a aussi _lux_ (lumire en latin) donc a serait une lueur dans ce vide ?

----------


## Rakken

Linux, c'est tellement pourri que les vrais geeks sont oblig de recompiler son noyau pour que ca tourne comme ils veulent. 
Linux c'est tellement pourri que c'est plus facile de taper une ligne de commande dans un term que de cliquer quinze fois dans des tas de menus comme il se doit.
Linux c'est tellemnt pourri quand dans ses conomiseurs d'cran de base, il n'y a mme pas le drapeau volant avec le logo windows.

----------


## Invit(e)

Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'on ne sait mme pas de quelle couleur sont les crans bleus.

----------


## Commodore

linux c'est pourri, la preuve, a prend moins de place sur le disque que Vista  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Mac c'est pourri, parce que to...oups, dsol ... ::oops:: 
Il manquerait pas un thread par hasard ?  ::koi::

----------


## Muesko

Linux c'est pourris car Linux, le vrai, est aussi utile qu'une truelle donne  un dveloppeur.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Mac c'est pourri, parce que to...oups, dsol ...
> Il manquerait pas un thread par hasard ?


Libre  toi de le crer  ::P:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Mac c'est pourri, parce que to...oups, dsol ...
> Il manquerait pas un thread par hasard ?


Linux, c'est tellement pourri que certains le confondent avec MacOS.

----------


## tigunn

Linux c'est pourri a utilise des fichiers qu'on connait pas.
Linux c'est pourri, il n'utilise pas la souris.
Linux c'est pourri, mais en fait c'est quoi...
Linux ... Ca s'installe pas sur Windows 
 ::aie:: 

PINGUINS FREE  ::king::

----------


## Auteur

http://labrute.fr/f/windows/linux

CQFD  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

Linux, c'est pourri, on peut pas installer IIS dessus !

----------


## afrodje

> Linux, c'est pourri, on peut pas installer IIS dessus !


ou IE  ::aie::

----------


## Davidbrcz

Pire, on ne peut pas installer Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA), programme qui sert  certifier que notre copie de Windows est valide.

----------


## jbrasselet

Linux c'est pourri parce que quand j'appuie sur la touche windows a lance pas le menu dmarrer  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Linux c'est pourri parce que quand j'appuie sur la touche windows a lance pas le menu dmarrer


Dj fait  ::ange:: 
Linux, c'est utilis que par des pirates. Et les pirates c'est pourri. Donc linux c'est pourri.
En plus, notre cher monar... prsident sait que c'est pourri. Sisi, il l'a dit sur TF1 l'autre jour. Et TF1 ne dit que la vrit.

----------


## jbrasselet

Linux c'est pourri parce que quand j'y pense ma mmoire me joue des tours  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

Linux acclre alzheimer? Si c'est pas la preuve que c'est pourri, a.  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'ils essaient de surfer sur la vague du commandant Cousteau (red hat) ...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est pourri parce que windows, c'est mieux.
Linux c'est pourri parce que mac, c'est mieux.
Linux c'est pourri parce que l'o.s. de la calculatrice, c'est mieux.

----------


## Captain_JS

Linux c'est pourri parce que y'a KDE mais toujours pas OLIVIER ...

----------


## Captain_JS

Linux c'est pourri sur DVP les gens demandent plus d'aide que sur Windows ...

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est pourri, ca n'exploite pas pleinement les ressources de son pc. C'est vrai quoi, je les ai pay mes 3go de RAM (ben ou, vista 32bit s'arrete a trois  ::aie:: ), c'est pas pour avoir derriere un systeme d'exploitation super lger qui ne m'utilise rien !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Linux c'est pourri a reconnat pas les caractres de fin de ligne de windows

----------


## Commodore

Linux c'est pourri, le foie gras de pingouin c'est pas bon  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

> Linux c'est pourri, le foie gras de pingouin c'est pas bon


(En mme temps, le foie gras de fenetre ;-p)

 ::dehors::

----------


## afrodje

Linux c'est pourri parce que tout le monde dit que c'est pourri, alors c'est pourri !

----------


## BugFactory

Linux, c'est tellement pourri que les modrateurs ne se fatiguent mme plus  fermer les trolls Linux contre Windows.

----------


## Captain_JS

Linux est tellement pourri qu'en cas de restauration de la base les modrateurs ne remettent pas les posts pour pas accabler ...

----------


## Commodore

Linux c'est pourri, les manchots doivent utiliser windows  ::mouarf::

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Linux c'est pourri, les manchots doivent utiliser windows


 ::mouarf:: 

les manchots achteraient windows, mais au lieu de ca, ils dpensent leur bl au baby-foot, fument des ptards... ::P:

----------


## Invit(e)

> les manchots achteraient windows, mais au lieu de ca, ils dpensent leur bl au baby-foot, fument des ptards...


Les manchots, c'est vraiment des branleurs.

----------


## Commodore

Ceci tait un message du MMM : Mouvement Martyriseur de Manchots

 ::aie::

----------


## nicolas_151

La chasse au manchot est ouvert
gare aux piges

----------


## BainE

Linux c'est pourri ils ont incorpor le Klingon dans l unicode, et les Klingon sont tout pourris (mais faut pas le dire trop fort)

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est pourri, parce que si tu installes linux sur une machine, que tu asperges la dites machine avec du liquide de refroidissement de clim, puis tu la plonge dans l'acide, puis tu la fait bruler et tu repasses un coup de peinture pour que ce soit beau, ben ca marche mme plus. 

Linux c'est pourri, parce que si tu l'installes sur un disque dur, que tu ouvres le disque, que tu ntoies (avec une ponge mtalique de prfrence), puis tu refermes le disque, ben linux, il est plus install, preuve que c'est bien une salet.

----------


## supersnail

> Linux c'est pourri, parce que si tu installes linux sur une machine, que tu asperges la dites machine avec du liquide de refroidissement de clim, puis tu la plonge dans l'acide, puis tu la fait bruler et tu repasses un coup de peinture pour que ce soit beau, ben ca marche mme plus.


Ceci tait un message du comit de lutte contre les ordinateurs

----------


## Loceka

Linux n'est pas seulement pourri, c'est aussi dangereux !




> Lunix is extremely dangerous software, and cannot be removed without destroying part of your hard disk surface.


 ::aie:: 

EDIT:
(une traduction en franais est dispo ici : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=12592)

----------


## supersnail

Il parle pas de Linux mais de Lunix  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'on le confond avec Lunix  ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

He he he
http://labrute.fr/f/windowsxp/kubuntu
http://labrute.fr/f/windowsvista/kubuntu

----------


## sylvain giardini

Linux c'est pourri les chinois utilisent windows

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-1559...e-windows.html

----------


## Rakken

Linux c'est pourri, faut attendre des jours et des jours avant que ca plante. 
Linux c'est tellement pourri qu'ils font des mises  jour tout le temps.
Linux c'est tellement pourri que son prix de vente est multipli par 15 tout les jours et que ca reste moins cher que windows quand mme.

----------


## FrontLine

Linux c'est pourri, je prfre un PC  :8-):

----------


## supersnail

Bah... Linux tourne sur PC  ::aie:: 

Sinon,bravo pour le dterrage de post  ::bravo:: 

Tant qu'on y est:

Linux c'est pourri, Chuck Norris ne l'a pas sur son PC.

----------


## Caly4D

> Linux c'est pourri, Chuck Norris ne l'a pas sur son PC.


chuck noris il sait lire le binaire plus vite que la lumire il a pas besoin d'OS





> Quel est le plus gros dfaut de linux ?
> 
> Les linuxiens...

----------


## FrontLine

> Bah... Linux tourne sur PC


Je suis au courant mon PC tourne sous Ubuntu depuis 4 ans  :;): 

C'est un clin d'oeil ironique contre le matraquage pub de Window$ qui essaye de faire l'amalgame chez Mme Michou (et a marche!) de : PC = Windows. 
"Moi je suis PC et Windobe c'tait mon ide" ... comme ils disent.




> Sinon,bravo pour le dterrage de post


Longue vie  Linux c'est pourri !  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

linux c'est pourrie y'a des mise a jour tous le temps, sa prouvent bien que c'est bourr de faille et de bug.

----------


## yetimothee

Linux c'est pourri, la preuve, j'utilise Windows.

----------


## FaridM

Linux c'est pourri, a rapporte moins de points que Windows ou Macintosh au scrabble. 

Linux c'est pourri, personne n'a os montr une erreur fatal en pleine confrence, d'ailleurs est-ce qu'ils savent ce que c'est une erreur fatal??

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'une fille que j'ai rencontr une fille au MacDo on a discut, puis quand vient le moment de se quitter, on change nos mails : 
ELLE - Jte voi sr MSN ! LoL  :;): 
MOI - Moi jte vois sur Pidgin  ::mrgreen:: 
ELLE -  :8O: 
Je l'ai jamais vu connect, sur que c'tait  cause de Linux et tous les logiciels libres... ::furax:: 

Linux c'est pourri, quand tu l'installe en dualboot avec Windows, tu l'utilise un moment, tu retourne sur Windows et tout est lent et tu sais pas pourquoi.

Linux c'est pourri, tu peux mme pas dfragmenter ton disque dur.

Linux c'est pourri, parce que Linux et tous les logiciels libres, c'est pour les cologistes qui veulent nous donner une autre vision du monde la preuve :

----------


## FrontLine

Linux c'est pourri il y a des mises  jours tout le temps

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri la preuve la discussion "Windows c'est pourri" n'a pas t dterre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SnakemaN

Linux c'est pourri, internet est super lent dessus !


(C'est le plus souvent vrai en plus...surtout avec firefox...  ::calim2:: )

----------


## Elepole

Linux c'est pouri tu peux mme pas tre a la mode en attrapant un virus
Linux c'est pouri y'a pas Aero dessus
Linux c'est pouri y' un site qui ma affich l'explorateur de Windows et qui ma trouv plein de virus .... mais l'anti-virus qui mon fait tlcharg marchait po  ::calim2:: 
Linux c'est pouri , prenez Ubuntu  ::aie::

----------


## TocTocKiL?

linux c'est pourri c'est  cause de lui que je suis clibataire!  ::mouarf::

----------


## supersnail

Linux c'est pourri, a donne des tronches bizarres aux animaux  ::aie:: 

(j'ai jamais vu de pigeons violets moi  :8O:  )

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri car il y a 281 rponses contre 76 dans Windows c'est pourri  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Acropole

Linux c'est pourris parce qu'il faut apprendre a s'en servir avant de s'en servir.
Linux c'est pourris et le nom le prouve, c'est lanagramme de Nulix.
Linux c'est pourris.

----------


## Ju1.0

Linux c'est tellement pourri que personne le vend !

----------


## Luc1an0

Linux, c'est bien pourri quand tu dois : 
Te palucher des chmod  tout va pour donner  un utilisateur les bons droitsDebugguer un script shell (langage que tu n'as pas touch depuis 4/5 ans) et t'apercevoir que tes erreurs sont le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'espace entre la variable, l'espace et ta valeurChercher la petite erreur dans l'implmentation d'un script qui fait du client/serveur (backup rsync par exemple) et que tu t'aperois que trop tard que l'utilisateur lanant le daemon rsync sur le serveur qu'il n'a pas les droits de lecture sur tes rpertoires  sauvegardeEditer & corriger un script avec vi ..........  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Et puis j'enchainerai bien sur un :
Linux, c'est vraiment super pourri quand tout le monde te dit de ne JAMAIS utiliser le "root" pour tes propres traitements, et que tu t'aperois qu'il te faut des heures avant d'arriver  faire tourner ton script tant il faut d'autorisation par ci et par l ...

----------


## muad'dib

Linux c'est pourri y'a que un ou deux virus qui ont t crs dessus

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Linux c'est pourri : 
- parce que tout le monde le dit (y compris ceux qui le font srieusement)
- et parce que moi je ne le connais pas

----------


## Elepole

Linux c'est pourri quand son petit nom c'est Ubuntu.

----------


## cfillion

Linux c'est pourri car il n'est pas connu par tout le monde
Linux c'est pourri car Windows !=  lui
Linux c'est pourri on ne peut pas aller l'acheter

----------


## Auteur

euh, non rien, je voulais juste faire remonter la discussion  ::aie::

----------


## Heimdall

Linux c'est pourri sinon a fait longtemps que ta mre l'utiliserait pour trier ses recettes de cuisine.

----------


## AnozerOne

Linux c'est pourri, ma concierge me l'a dit.

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'on ne peut pas faire de la musique avec les messages d'erreur comme sous Windows. La preuve :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTU-pyQ_anQ"]?kirby?windows xp error music?reveng of metaknight ?      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Ltitia

salut,
Linux c'est pourri parce qu'une vache se fout de toi quand tu ouvres le truc qui sert  rien, le terminal.

----------


## Auteur

> salut,
> Linux c'est pourri parce qu'une vache se fout de toi quand tu ouvres le truc qui sert  rien, le terminal.


Quelle ide aussi de mettre une vache ? C'est pourri  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Elepole

Linux c'est pourri : y'a pas notepad++ en natif dessus.

----------


## fregolo52

Linux c'est pourri parce que je n'ai pas pu lancer un diaporama de mes photos de vacances avec la visionneuse.

----------


## Auteur

Linux c'est pourri car il suffit qu'on relance la discussion "Linux c'est pourri" pour que l'on trouve que Linux c'est pourri (et en attendant la discussion Windows c'est pourri n'est pas remonte  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## f-k-z

> Linux c'est pourri car il suffit qu'on relance la discussion "Linux c'est pourri" pour que l'on que Linux c'est pourri (et en attendant la discussion Windows c'est pourri n'est pas remonte ).


Linux c'est pourri car les posteurs du topic en oublient des mots  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Linux c'est pourri car les posteurs du topic en oublient des mots


 ::langue:: 

Ben oui j'ai tap mon message sous Linux et il ne m'a rien dit (j'en quand mme profit pour corriger mon message sous Windows).

 ::dehors::

----------


## f-k-z

> Ben oui j'ai tap mon message sous Linux et il ne m'a rien dit (j'en quand mme profit pour corriger mon message sous Windows).


Linux c'est pourri car les posteurs de ce topic sont de mauvaise fois... sauf moi  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::pastaper::  ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

Comme le sujet "Windows c'est pourri" est remont, je me permets de remonter celui-l  ::whistle::

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Linux c'est pourri parce que je ne l'ai toujours pas utilis et j'en ai pas l'intention non plus.

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il faut tre un manchot pour l'utiliser d'o leur mascotte!

----------


## andry.aime

> Linux c'est pourri parce qu'il faut tre un manchot pour l'utiliser d'o leur mascotte!


L tu parles seulement de l'avatar d'Auteur  ::ccool:: .

 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

> L tu parles seulement de l'avatar d'Auteur .


Qu'est-ce qu'il a mon avatar ?  ::rouleau::

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

Il parait que les manchots sont pdophiles et ncrophile  ::D: 
http://www.midilibre.fr/2012/06/10/p...ire,514922.php

----------


## f-leb

> Il parait que les manchots sont pdophiles et ncrophile 
> http://www.midilibre.fr/2012/06/10/p...ire,514922.php


 ::mouarf:: 




> ...on dcouvre l'incroyable perversit sexuelle *des manchots de Terre Adlie*.



lu dans http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux



> Tux ne reprsente prcisment aucune des 19 espces de manchots,...





> ..., bien qu'il ressemble un peu  *un manchot Adlie* ...


linux et sa mascotte dprave, c'est vraiment pourri...

----------


## Rayek

Linux c'est pourri car on se fait bannir du battlenet avec diablo3

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978861022

----------


## Auteur

Pour rappeler que le sujet existe toujours  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## andry.aime

> Pour rappeler que le sujet existe toujours


Demande de modration pour dterrage inutile.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Demande de modration pour dterrage inutile.


Ben, t'es modrateur, non ?  ::D:  (sur la taverne, le modrateur porte d'ailleurs le titre de "garde des sots").

----------


## Auteur

> Demande de modration pour dterrage inutile.


Dans la taverne aucun dterrage est inutile, surtout pour ce sujet  ::pastaper::

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

D'ailleurs comme tout ce qu'on trouve dans la taverne, plus c'est vieux meilleur c'est.  :;):

----------


## andry.aime

> Dans la taverne aucun dterrage est inutile, surtout pour ce sujet


Mais tu n'as aucun motif valable pour dterrer ce sujet. Ce thread est devenue obsolte avec les checs successifs de Windows.  ::aie:: .

----------


## Robin56

> Dans la taverne aucun dterrage est inutile, surtout pour ce sujet


Dans la taverne, il est interdit d'utiliser des protections "anti-baston" surtout pour ce sujet.

----------


## Auteur

> Mais tu n'as aucun motif valable pour dterrer ce sujet.


 Si... il n'y a qu' lire le titre  ::dehors:: 




> Dans la taverne, il est interdit d'utiliser des protections "anti-baston" surtout pour ce sujet.


j'fais c'que j'veux  ::pastaper::

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Linux c'est pourri car on peut *sans problme perdre 40 Go de donnes* sans s'en rendre compte : je branche un DD USB de sauvegarde, dessus y a 3 dossiers, quand je rentre dans le 2e a me marque "0 objet" en bas de l'explorateur de fichiers et effectivement y a rien d'affich.
Je remonte d'un niveau et "clic droit / supprimer" sur le dossier en question, ce qui l'a sauv c'est la fentre "Prparation de la suppression" et l j'ai vu un compteur s'incrmenter, j'ai vite cliqu sur "Annuler", ouf !
Un p'tit coup de "mc" en console me rvle une foultitude de choses dans ce dossier.  :8O: 
J'ai compar les droits avec les 2 autres dossiers, ils sont identiques.
Alors pourquoi cet explorateur de fichiers merdouille sur ce dossier et pas sur les autres ? Mystre...

Qui a mis [Humour] dans le titre de ce topic, mmmh ? a me fait  moiti rigoler, ce genre de msaventure...

Allez, bon week-end,

----------


## Jipt

Hello, it's me again !

Alors Linux c'est vraiment pourri car la calculatrice fournie avec ma distro n'est mme pas fichue de me calculer 2 puissance 65534 alors que ce vieux machin que Microsoft veut dclasser, j'ai nomm XP, y arrive trs bien, voir la copie d'cran (et pour ceux qui s'tonneraient de voir ce genre de copie d'cran, je prcise que mon XP est virtualis dans mon Debian, et a fonctionne bien  ::ccool:: )


Et, oui, les deux calculettes sont en mode scientifique,  ::P:

----------


## ben.IT

> "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."


ben

----------


## Linuxman106

Linux ets puorrri.
Il f savoir lyre et ecrirre pour lutilis.

----------


## kOrt3x

Linux est pourri, car OS X est bien meilleur...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Linux est pourri, car OS X est bien meilleur...


faut voir :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d58...acos-c-pourri/
En plus lper c'est plant de forum  ::whistle::

----------


## supersnail

Linux c'est pourri,  cause de lui on parle de Mac OS et iOS qui est tout aussi pourri  ::toutcasse::

----------

